# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Advance-Box - ATF جــديــد ATF Lumia WP8 TP v9.84

## gsm_bouali

*  *   *ATF v9.84  Release Date: May 09, 2013 Firmware Version Required : 10.3.50 
*** Only Available via the AutoUpdate Server *** *  *Fixed Read Firmware Information via Flash Mode for some RAPU based phones (E5-00, C5-00, E6-00 etc... *  *ATF [Advance Turbo Flasher] official web sites:*
International -  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *How to switch between WP7 and WP8 for Dead Boot Repair:*     *وشــــــــــــــكرا *

----------


## mohamed73

بارك الله فيك

----------


## fidaco

جزاك الله خيراً

----------

